# Recoloring Blotchy Hair



## Pink_minx (May 19, 2011)

[h=3]I just colored my hair a few days ago.  I used a color strip to remove my dark hair and of course it left some areas blotchy. Then right after I dried my hair I used the new John Frieda foam dye in Light golden brown.  The color is gorgeous! except it still looked blotchy.  I think some areas of my hair didn't take in the color so parts of my hair is gold and other parts is a golden brown which is the color I want.  So my question is if I buy the same hair dye and use it over again would it then recolor the golden areas and my hair will be all even? or do I need to get a shade darker to rid the blotchy-ness?[/h]


----------



## Mabelle (May 19, 2011)

Even if you go a shade darker, you still might get blotchy colour. Colour correction is a tricksy minx, and it, as well as sorting out the aftermath should be left to the professionals.  it almost ALWAYS turns out blotchy, and there is almost always what they call a "band" of stubborn colour. see a colourist to sort out teh blotchiness and then upkeep it on your own.


----------

